# H; Imperial Guard & Eldar W: Chaos marines/daemons



## Se7enDeadly (Nov 20, 2011)

Have these items for trade of sale. Looking for trades in CM or Khorne Daemons.
HAVE:

Imperial Guard: 
1 cadian command squad on sprue 
IG master of the fleet 
IG master of ordance 
IG master of astropath 
Plastic cadian command squad 
Plastic catachan command squad 
5 IG ratlings 
10 cadian IG 
2 commissars 
1 primaris psyker 
Baneblade- NIB 
IG sentinels plastic- 1 NOS and 1 built 
20 cadian IG NOS

ELDAR: 
2006 ltd edition eldar autarch- New 
5 eldar dark reapers- 
6 eldar harlequins- 
5 eldar warp spiders- 
6 eldar fire dragons- 
5 eldar swooping hawks

WANT:
CM Land Raider
Rhino
Terminator Lord
Bloodcrushers
Bloodletters
Vindicator
FW World Eater land raider and rhino doors
Daemon Prince


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I have 2 metal bloodcrushers if your interested p'm me and let me know.

Gothic


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi I have 15 or so bloodletters if you'd be interested and if you're looking to sell some of the imperial guard stuff, I would be very interested


----------



## fatgai (Dec 1, 2011)

how much for the baneblade?


----------

